# Port Aransas Surf



## Fishing For Tips (May 25, 2006)

Haven't been to the touristy part of Port A in quite a while. Wife and friends will most likely want to hang out at beach all day. Anything good coming out of the surf? Usually wet the line at SLP, don't hear many folks talk about Port A.


----------



## Fishing For Tips (May 25, 2006)

The alternative is to wear dark shades and admire the scenery. I'm ok with that too. We have a pretty good fishing set up for the night.


----------



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

Two weeks ago I was down with the girlfriends family and that's all they do, just hang out on the beach. But I managed a 24.5" speck early in the morning on artificial and a small blacktip at night. Good luck and post a report!


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

My wife and buddy's wife want to go the the beach so we will be there as well. I've got a guide set up for Tuesday afternoon in Rockport but I'm gonna try to hit the surf at other times, we will be down there Monday afternoon thru Wednesday morning. If I find any fish I'll post it up.


----------



## Fishing For Tips (May 25, 2006)

We just caught a decent spec in the canal behind the house on a croaker with light weight. Got about everything you can suggest in the arsenal. Was hoping this wind would settle down.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*trout in the surf!!!*

wade fished the surf off of Aransas last week ... stayed down there an extra day after a business trip.

hit the surf early just before dawn and you should nail the specks....especially if this steady SE flow continues to keep bringing the green water in close @ the 2nd sandbars.

you should probably bring some wire leader also because there are some large spanish mackerel cruising the clean water out just pass the 2nd bar.

good luck & cross some eyes!


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

if you fished the surf in Port A today...you's a brave man.


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fished the surf today with croaks. 4 keeper trout to 20" and 1 smack 22". A few dinks, lady fish, and hardheads. The waves were brutal but it beat sitting on the beach doing nothing. Fished 2nd gut right about the Corpus/Port A property line.


----------

